# Warn winch



## Jump Master (May 18, 2009)

I just bought a warn winch for my 07 Rubicon. I'm having a few problems mounting it. Does anyone have any pictures they could share. Do I need to get the mounting plate for it or can I make it myself.

thanks in advance.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

yeah you will need a mounting plate I imagine, I dont know that any of them come with one in there. You can make one yourself if you have the material & a way to cut & weld. But by the time you bought material and spent the time making it, it would probably be easier to just buy one...


----------



## tacoma_2002 (Jul 16, 2009)

Ebay usually has the mounting plates cheap. Thats your best bet.


----------

